

Free and open source technical books - thibaut_barrere
http://arcturo.com/library/

======
tyronbache
What about Getting Real? It's free if you read it online?

~~~
thibaut_barrere
This site lists books created by people connected to the Arcturo company (it's
not a book directory, if that's what made you ask this question).

